# Refrigerator Repair - Quick, My Beer has gotten warm!



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

I've got a 6-year old GE/Hotpoint side-by-side fridge. The freezer is working fine, but the refrigerator is warm.



All my beer is warm now, so it is a real bummer. Not to mention all of the milk, cheese, yogurts, and other stuff that we had to throw out b/c it was room temperature.



The freezer is fine. Everything is still frozen and all is good. The fan is blowing COLD air and the ice maker is still cranking out ice.



Vacuumed about 3 tons of dust out from the bottom of the fridge and cleaned the coils real good too.



Found the little damper at the top of the wall that separates the freezer from the fridge. It appears to be opening and closing, but (maybe this was the wrong thing to do) I jammed it open.



I also put the freezer on the middle setting and the refrigerator on the maximum cooling setting.



Can anyone on here fix this, or is it time to go and get something new?


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

might want to try and unplug it for a few mins, to see if it will reset...The dust may have made the compessor over-heat and it shut down.. Look for a reset button also.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

OK. I'm gonna go and unplug it again b/c I don't have anything else to lose. Just curious though - what should I be looking for in a "reset" button?



Will this be a circuit breaker somewhere? Or, would it be on the motherboard? (I found the motherboard when I took off all of the covers on the back of the unit.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

I think that it may be stuck in defrost mode. It's too late to tear into this thing tonight...if anyone else has any ideas please let me know. Or, if you are a tech and can come to Pace and look at this thing then shoot me a PM.



Thanks!


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

If it was stuck in the defrost mode the freezer section wouldn't work/get cold. The defroster heating coils are behind the back panel of the inside of the freezer. The refrigerator is kept cold from air forced out of the freezer into the refrigerator. It could be iced over because it won't defrost. Check the bottom defroster tray in the freezer, it might be iced up..if so you need a heating coil or two. Could be the fan in the freezer not forcing cold air. There are at least two heating/defroster coils, about 15 to 25 bucks each. If you want to do it yourself which is a easy job...clear out the freezer and pull the back panel...about 8 screws and the ice maker, depending on model.


----------



## Whitie9688 (Sep 28, 2007)

call Barry at Tops Appliances in Milton, owner is a forum member here also 850 623 3371


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

I had trouble with a Frigidaire side by side. Wasn't getting cold. Added refrigerant and that didn't solve the problem. You only need a few ounces. Turned out to be the refrigerator side fan. Replaced it for $40.00 and not much better. Took it back out and installed it the right way up and I can freeze beer in the refer part now. They are really pretty simple. I just downloaded a parts diagram, and did some research on the web.


----------

